# What's your song?



## Deda (Mar 9, 2010)

If you were getting married today what would your song be?  For your first dance?  Father/daughter dance? Mother/Son?

My youngest son is gathering music for the playlist for my daughters upcoming May wedding.  I had no idea I had so many favorite songs.

My song would be Lfehouse's - You and Me.

For my daughter's Father/Daughter dance they've chosen Buddy Holly's - True Love Ways.

DD's first dance with her new hubby will be Jay Z/Mr Hudson's - Forever Young.

My oldest son is getting married in September, our Mother/Son dance will be Rod Stewart's - Forever Young.


SO???? Share please.  What would you want as the song for your first dance?


----------



## pops1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am right with you l love" You and me" its been my favorite song since l first heard it and my second favorite is "Forever Young"


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh Deda, a woman after my own heart. I love Lifehouse. Love love love.
Many many moons ago well about 11 years actually, My DH was the lead singer in a band, and I went to a club and he was playing (that's how we met), he sang "Fallin even more in love with you" right to me in front of the whole club....we've been together ever since.


----------



## IanT (Mar 15, 2010)

anything sinatra or italian-romantic


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 15, 2010)

My pick is Time To Say Goodbye by Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli. It's a great romantic song. The title can be a little misleading, though. When I first heard it (it's mostly sung in Italian except for when they sing the words 'time to say goodbye'), I thought it might be about a sad break-up or something, but happily it's not. It's actually about 2 lovers venturing out together on a new beginning as one- saying goodbye to their old lives and starting anew, but together with each other. 

IrishLass


----------



## mandie (Mar 15, 2010)

How 'bout Celine Dion's "Because you loved me" for the Father / Daughter dance?  It's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## IanT (Mar 15, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> My pick is Time To Say Goodbye by Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli. It's a great romantic song. The title can be a little misleading, though. When I first heard it (it's mostly sung in Italian except for when they sing the words 'time to say goodbye'), I thought it might be about a sad break-up or something, but happily it's not. It's actually about 2 lovers venturing out together on a new beginning as one- saying goodbye to their old lives and starting anew, but together with each other.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I agree.... I dont like the english version as much... "Con Te Partiro" the Italian version...faaar better IMO...

I sing that to my girl in Italian all the time... ... 



> Quando sono solo
> sogno all'orizzonte
> e mancan le parole
> si lo so che non c'e luce
> ...



My favorite part of the whole song...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 15, 2010)

Jim Croce's "Time in a bottle" :

If I could save Time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
'til Eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then,
Again, I would spend them with you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that had never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory
Of how they were answered by you

But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go
Through time with


----------



## Woodi (Mar 18, 2010)

Twenty six years ago, my second hubby and I (who had been living together for 4 years) marched down the aisle to Abba's "The Way Old Friends Do"....still puts happy shivers down my spine.


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 18, 2010)

Id like a redo of my reception. The List would be..

First Dance- "Write You a Song" Plain White T's ( i plan on getting part of the 2nd verse tattoo'd) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f7-FPQlElQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f7-FPQlElQ[/ame] its such a simple sweet song

F/D Dance- What a Wonderful World


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2010)

Is love so fragile... 
And the heart so hollow 
Shatter with words... Impossible to follow 
You're saying I'm fragile... 
I try not to be I search only... 
for something I can't see 
I have my own life... 
and I am stronger Than you know 
But I carry this feeling 
When you walked into my house 
That you won't be walking out the door 
Still I carry this feeling 
When you walked into my house 
That you won't be walking out the door 
Lovers forever... 
face to face 
My city or mountains 
Stay with me stay 
I need you to love me 
I need you today 
Give to me your leather... 
Take from me... my lace 
You in the moonlight 
With your sleepy eyes 
Could you ever love a man like me 
And you were right 
When I walked into your house 
I knew I'd never want to leave 
Sometimes I'm a strong man 
Sometimes cold and scared 
And sometimes I cry 
But that time I saw you 
I knew with you to light my nights 
Somehow I'd get by 
First time I saw you 
I knew with you to light my nights 
Somehow I would get by 
Lovers forever... 
face to face 
My city or mountains 
Stay with me stay 
I need you to love me 
I need you today 
Give to me your leather... 
Take from me... my lace 
Lovers forever... face to face 
My city or mountains 
Stay with me stay 
I need you to love me 
I need you to stay 
Give to me your leather 
Take from me... my lace Take from me...my lace 
Take from me... my lace

Stevie Nicks Leather and Lace Bella Donna Don Henley Belladonna Lyrics Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sibi (Apr 24, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Jim Croce's "Time in a bottle" :
> 
> If I could save Time in a bottle
> The first thing that I'd like to do
> ...



I LOVE this song!!!


----------



## Healinya (Apr 24, 2010)

I've always had a soft spot for Butterfly Kisses.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmC3rJR7E98&a=hT3G5VVM39E&playnext_from=ML"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmC3rJR7 ... xt_from=ML[/ame]

I think the grooms do the best job picking the backgroung song when the couple is first presented to the reception. They pick the funniest songs and get everyone having a good time right away.. Tell him to pick the theme song from his favorite action hero lol..


----------



## RaeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Twilitr said:
			
		

> Id like a redo of my reception. The List would be..
> 
> First Dance- "Write You a Song" Plain White T's ( i plan on getting part of the 2nd verse tattoo'd) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f7-FPQlElQ its such a simple sweet song
> 
> F/D Dance- What a Wonderful World



I just got my wedding song lyrics tattoo'd on me   Although I had to put my wedding off till next year due to mum being very ill... 

Nothing else matters by Metallica



Luckily for me my big brother is a tattoo artist so he didnt charge me for the ink work   I will let dad pick the song for our father/daughter dance... I am sure he has a few in mind... He has been planning my wedding for years


----------

